# Up-Aqua EXTERNAL-120 filter canister



## dennis1460 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,guys would like to ask have anybody tried to use UP-aqua EX120 Filter(D-EX120) and Pre-filter (D-EX-PF) canister? thank you!


----------

